# LF: CP KK Slider (Promo) FT: Series 1, 2, 3, 4, + WA (WILL TRADE GLOBALLY)



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello! After a few months away from this forum, I am back to to finish my collection once and for all by trading. I have so many duplicates from all animal crossing series including WA. I am hoping that someone somewhere has the cards I need. 

ONLY 1 CARD LEFT!  Looking for CP KK Slider:





I will ship anywhere in the world, so don't be afraid to ask. All cards are NA unless otherwise stated. I am willing to trade multiple for my wanted cards. I am located in the USA.

(Quantity is listed next to name)

For Trade:



Spoiler: Series 1



#6 Resetti	1
#7 Joan	3
#11 Harriet	1
#22 Leonardo	1
#25 Al	1
#26 Renee	1
#40 Gigi	3
#46 Winnie	2
#48 Sterling	2
#51 Opal	1
#54 Deena	2
#62 T-Bone	2
#64 Pudge (EU)	1
#69 Bella	1
#73 Flo	3
#79 Truffles	3
#83 Annalisa	1
#90 Axel	1
#93 Bertha	1
#95 Peanut	1
#96 Cole	2
#97 Willow	1





Spoiler: Series 2



#118 Poncho	2
#122 Lucha	1
#128 Tom 1
#134 Kidd 1
#141 Nana 	1
#142 Peck	1
#144 Cesar	1
#154 Rhonda	2
#170 Ruby	1
#174 Bettina 	1
#182 Alice	3





Spoiler: Series 3



#217 Jingle (EU)	1
#227 Rodeo	1
#230 Velma	1
#232 Canberra	1
#245 Mac (EU)	1
#246 Eloise 1
#252 Merry 	1
#254 Greta	1
#273 Moe	1
#275 Hamlet	1
#296 Soleil	2





Spoiler: Series 4



#304 Phineas 	1 NA, 1 EU
#305 Celeste	1
#315 Redd	1
#316 Zipper	1
#319 Pinky	3
#323 Katt	1
#326 Dizzy	1
#327 Penelope	1
#330 Croque	1
#332 Shep	1
#334 Erik	2
#337 Queenie	1
#341 Melba 	1
#343 Anabelle	1
#348 Olaf	1
#349 Lucy	1
#352 Rory	1
#353 Elise	1
#355 Mira	2
#358 Papi	1 NA, 1 EU
#364 Zucker	1
#366 Ribbot	1
#374 Tank 	2
#375 Becky	1
#376 Rizzo	1
#377 Sydney	1
#378 Barold	1
#382 Lobo	1
#390 O'Hare	1 NA, 1 EU
#393 Frobert	1
#394 Grizzly	1
#397 Iggly	1
#398 Angus	1
#400 Robin 	1





Spoiler: WA



WA25 Plucky 1
WA36 Candi 1




Looking For:



Spoiler: CP



CP KK Slider


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Updated!


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 16, 2020)

bump!


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## evetype (Jan 29, 2020)

i can do kidd, zucker, and candi for my norma! ive been looking for them since forever.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 29, 2020)

evetype said:


> i can do kidd, zucker, and candi for my norma! ive been looking for them since forever.



Sorry going to have to decline.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 1, 2020)

bump!


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## evetype (Feb 5, 2020)

hey again! would you trade 134 - Kidd, 358 - Papi NA, 364 - Zucker and 332 - Shep for my Norma?


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 5, 2020)

evetype said:


> hey again! would you trade 134 - Kidd, 358 - Papi NA, 364 - Zucker and 332 - Shep for my Norma?



I would do Papi or Shep + Kidd.

Zucker is kind of a popular card and holds a little more value.


----------



## Taffy (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello AlexCrossing22! Just out of curiosity what would you be willing to trade for zucker?


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 6, 2020)

Taffy said:


> Hello AlexCrossing22! Just out of curiosity what would you be willing to trade for zucker?



Only the cards I am looking for right now. June, Norma and the rare CP Slider amiibo card


----------



## evetype (Feb 6, 2020)

AlexCrossing22 said:


> I would do Papi or Shep + Kidd.
> 
> Zucker is kind of a popular card and holds a little more value.



no, im not really willing to just trade for a few cards. welcome amiibo is harder to come by. thank you, i'll stop bugging you


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 6, 2020)

No problem. Found a trade anyways so no longer need Norma from you.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 14, 2020)

bump!


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 25, 2020)

UPDATE! Only need 1 card left. Most likely wont find it here but might as well try.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## 4ndy (Feb 27, 2020)

I dont have the one card you're looking for but im really interested in your dupes.


334 Erik
341 Melba
WA25 Plucky

Would you trade anything for these, even to help out a fellow collector?


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sorry, currently not looking to trade for anything other than CP KK. Do you have a Mario Sports cards, though? Just looking for Wario Horse Racing.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nenya (Mar 2, 2020)

What is CP, please? I'm not familiar...


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Mar 6, 2020)

Limited edition promo card that came with a japanese magazine in 2016.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Mar 7, 2020)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bumps


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Mar 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Mar 19, 2020)

bump


----------

